# my modest lil set up



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

[/img]


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

heh, I remember that turbo


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

haha yeah its sexy huh how bout that ic and big ass bov :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

t28 = drool :thumbup:


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

t28/t3  its like a t28 on steroids.. ive been told by jamie this is good for close to 400whp :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> t28/t3  its like a t28 on steroids.. ive been told by jamie this is good for close to 400whp :thumbup:



i thought all t28's came with a t3 compressor?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not necessarily.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

yea what michael said..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like! Is that is what is on the 300ZXT? I'm not sure I think I just got a T3


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

nah its not from a 300zx.. i got it from mike who got it from jamie at powertech imports.. i believe its a custom made turbo.. i dont know all the details but i kno imma have fun with it


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ahhhh, sexy! cant wait to see it installed in the sentra.
on a side note, where @ in WA are you?
anyways...looks nice. whens it going in?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

im in tacoma across the street from PLU. itll go on as soon as i get a downpipe fabbed. im havin problems find a couple of things. but i say mayb 3 weeks at the latest... i really want to have it done earlier but yeah until i find these parts im helpless

RB


----------

